# Should i replace my new motherboard



## jassgrewal (May 13, 2011)

hey guys recently i got my new rig but my assembler put wrong mobo dh67vr .i ordered intel dp67bg but he was enable to find that so should i stick with vr or change it and get other asus mobos .This mobo vr is also cheaper but i want performance  plz give suggestions 


configuration
i5 2500k
4g corsair vengeance
1 tb hd
sapphire 6970
corsair gs 600


----------



## coderunknown (May 13, 2011)

^^ change it. with H67 you can't increase processor clock. not even by a mere 1Mhz.


----------



## saswat23 (May 13, 2011)

Surely change that MoBo. Its just a waste if you keep that. You have a GPU with a k proccy. So with this H67 board you can't OC. If intel P67 is not available then go with Asus/Gigabyte/MSI mobos.


----------



## jassgrewal (May 13, 2011)

is some sort of risk involved in oc like heating issues actually i m a beginner so doesn't know that type of tricks 
waht will be a good mobo within 10 k


----------



## scudmissile007 (May 13, 2011)

If ur too worried about overclocking hazzle buy msi p67a-gd55 which has 1 touch oc genie,Which can oc u r proccy to 4.2ghz with entering the bios and its also within ur budget.
New generation proccys like k series are designed for ocing with unlocked multiplers and to withstand extreme ocing without any sideeffects unlike previous gen proccys.If u have a well ventilated cabinet then dont worry about temps.


----------



## saswat23 (May 13, 2011)

completely agree scudmissile007. Get the mobo he has suggeste.
You are beginner its ok. But if wouldn't have bought the GPU intel H67 would have been the choice. But as you have already bought Radeon 6850, so better exchange the H67 for a P67 board.
BTW is your dealer ready to exchange..???


----------



## jassgrewal (May 13, 2011)

i have cm elite 430 and if i oc to 4.2ghz wouldn't i need a processor cooler 
@ saswat23 yeah my dealer is ready to exchange and i have  sapphire 6970 not 6850


----------



## saswat23 (May 14, 2011)

Ooops, sorry.
Yes, you can very well OC SB 'k' CPUs to 4+ GHz with the stock cooler itself. SB CPUs are much cooler, so no problem.
But before OCing watch some videos about it in Youtube for a clearer idea.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (May 14, 2011)

Not only msi but asus, gigabyte etc also provide auto oc tools.

Better u wait a little for z68 mobos. Or get a Gigabyte P67A UD3 B3 imo.


----------



## saswat23 (May 14, 2011)

Yes, waiting for Z68 will be the best idea. So, ask you dealer if he could wait for a month.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (May 14, 2011)

^not a month.!! Its already available at lynx for pre order! So around 1-2 weeks wait.


----------



## jassgrewal (May 14, 2011)

thnks guys i have one more ques?
is my psu gs 600 is fine for my sytem it was  recommened my dealer and i hav confusion about it ?


----------



## saswat23 (May 14, 2011)

Yes, GS 600 is fine.


----------



## coderunknown (May 15, 2011)

jassgrewal said:


> is my psu gs 600 is fine for my sytem it was  recommened my dealer and i hav confusion about it ?



fine till you don't go multiGPU. will support your overclocking too.


----------



## jassgrewal (May 15, 2011)

actually i just want gaming will new motherboard bring more fps  to the games or system will be more fast and also suggest me a budgeted cpu coller


----------



## saswat23 (May 15, 2011)

Which mobo are you intended to buy..??
BTW there is no link of mobo with FPS. It actually depends on the processor and GPU in use.
There is absolutely no need of Additonal CPU cooler. The stock cooler is sufficient as SBs run much cooler than any other proccy. Even if you OC i5-2500k to 4+GHz, you wont require any other CPU cooler.


----------



## jassgrewal (May 17, 2011)

i want to buy the mobo within 10-12k .should i buy online ,i had never buy online is there is sort of risk involved in online buying


----------



## saswat23 (May 19, 2011)

there is no risk buying online. But provided you buy from reputed sites. Many of our forum members have bought many parts from different online shops and are really satisfied.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 19, 2011)

there is always a risk buying online.

but if you buy from reputed sites that use industry standard encryption (minimum 128-bit SSL) then the risk is greatly minimized.

personally i prefer shops as i can see what i buy and examine it first.but if you have no choice, then buy from secure and reputed online stores


----------



## jassgrewal (May 19, 2011)

im in hurry so plz tell me the mobo within 10-12k


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 19, 2011)

Asus P8P67-Pro.not sure of the prices of Z68 models


----------



## jassgrewal (May 19, 2011)

i m getting the price of Asus P8P67-Pro at lynx of 13000 
what u say


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 19, 2011)

bargain and get it down to 11.5


----------



## jassgrewal (May 26, 2011)

i m able to get option of 2 motherboards assus p8p67 pro and p8p67m .for which one should i go for and what is the difference between these


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 26, 2011)

the pro.

its better and has more features


----------



## furious_gamer (May 26, 2011)

Get Pro one and if you can, inquire him about Z68 mobos, as getting an going-to-be-obsolete mobo is bad idea. But still P67 is not a bad option, it's an kick-ass mobo, but the saying is, when you can get a mobo of latest tech, why go for old one?


----------



## jassgrewal (May 27, 2011)

yeah u r right i think i would go for z 68 mobos .i hav checked out on lynx   site there are 4 gigabyte mobos available.what u think for which mobo should i go for  as per my budget  to 13k and what does these new z series have


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 27, 2011)

name the models.


----------



## jassgrewal (May 28, 2011)

Gigabyte Z68  Z68 X-UD4- B3  and  Z68X-UD3R-B3 ―


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 28, 2011)

UD4.

If in your budget, get UD5


----------

